# carrying electric bikes



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Managed to get 2 electric bikes ,one under each of the two side seats on my Bessie e560FB. See pictures. Had to remove the carrier though
Barry


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Very interested in your electric bikes.

We are looking for one but dont have much room in storage locker.
Can you tell us the make,model and size? They look like they fit in a small area.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Blimey Barry........what did you do with the stuff that is normally carried under the seats ??? Admire the bikes !!

Jenny


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*bikes*

There is a huge space under the fixed bed too! but not quite big enough for the 2 bikes and very difficult to negotiate such large loads.Got plastic outdoor carpet and two lafuma chairs etc under there. The bikes are from asbikes.co.uk. They are at all the shows and are excellent to deal with! The bikes propell my 18st very well. Obviously they need a bit of help on the steeper inclines. Bike is identical to this picture. handlebars fold down too. Take seconds (under a minute ) to assemble. Cost around £450 and recharge in 5 hours. Supposed to last for 30 k. Most I've done is 10 miles but no sign of battery weakening.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have purchased one of these folding electrical bikes today after the Exeter Motorhome show, my wife has a leg problem (long term) which has left her with a permanent problem, at present she is in an aircast splint (like David Beckham was a few years ago). She tried the bike out on the roads around the show, during the show and was VERY impressed with its ability to assist, it is well made, well designed and folds very easily. Total weight 21kg with battery, 17 without. Range of 20 miles on battery alone, more if using battery assist mode i.e. pedalling on flats and using power to ascend hills.

Very good company to deal with - he is honest, helpful (and VERY) busy - he is at every show - look him up, its well worth it!

We bought one today, the following couple bought two, the ones after that one and so it went on. They were flying out of the door!

An excellent addition to our motorhome and he is easy to deal with. The no-quibble guarantee is excellent. Strong recommendation for anyone interested. Trades as www.asbikes.co.uk


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Same here*

Agree with all your comments
Got mine from ASbikes too! Nothing but praise for the company
Barry


----------

